# You don't have permission to access awstats.pl (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hi,

I have installed awstats but when I try and use my browser to view my stats it says...

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /awstats/awstats.pl on this server.

 

Anyone know what permissions do I need to change?Last edited by JC99 on Tue Jul 03, 2012 11:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Is your server running apache ?

EDIT : Put a whatever.htm in the same directory than awstats.pl and check with your browser that you can access it.

----------

## JC99

Yeah, Apache 2.2.22-r1

----------

## JC99

Silly mistake. I typed /awstats/awstats.pl when I should of typed /cgi-bin/awstats.pl in my browser.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> Silly mistake. I typed /awstats/awstats.pl when I should of typed /cgi-bin/awstats.pl in my browser.

 

 :Laughing:  Who never did that kind of mistake ?

Happy you are ! ... having found it I mean...

I would have forced you to dig into your apache2.conf...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JC99

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

